# The-Digital-Picture posts Canon R3 ISO noise results



## H. Jones (Nov 3, 2021)

Link to test results https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Camera-Noise.aspx?Camera=1553

Excited to see the dynamic range results soon!


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 3, 2021)

I see very little difference at 12,800 from the 1DX II. Maybe the magenta cast has shifted to green but both are easily removed.

I'm not expecting any kind of real world gain in DR. The Sony models did not see DR gains when they moved to BSI sensors, it seems the the ch doesn't scale well because it made a huge difference to phone sized sensors.


----------



## H. Jones (Nov 3, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I see very little difference at 12,800 from the 1DX II. Maybe the magenta cast has shifted to green but both are easily removed.
> 
> I'm not expecting any kind of real world gain in DR. The Sony models did not see DR gains when they moved to BSI sensors, it seems the the ch doesn't scale well because it made a huge difference to phone sized sensors.



Sorry, I should have clarified--I'm excited to see if the electronic shutter of the R3 can keep up the dynamic range of the non-electronic shutter options. In the R5, you definitely lost DR when using the electronic shutter. 

That will decide whether my R3 remains in E-shutter all of the time, or if I use it in mechanical shutter when I need DR over high FPS. But if it remains consistent, I'll probably never use the mechanical shutter.


----------



## john1970 (Nov 3, 2021)

No difference in noise performance vs. 1Dx MkII either as best as I can tell although I guess you go get a a few more pixels with the R3 ( 24.1 vs 20.2 MP), which is of little practical concern. I concur with the above post that I would really like to see DR measurements with electronic vs. mechanical shutter.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 4, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Sorry, I should have clarified--I'm excited to see if the electronic shutter of the R3 can keep up the dynamic range of the non-electronic shutter options. In the R5, you definitely lost DR when using the electronic shutter.
> 
> That will decide whether my R3 remains in E-shutter all of the time, or if I use it in mechanical shutter when I need DR over high FPS. But if it remains consistent, I'll probably never use the mechanical shutter.


You lose DR with the R5 in ES mode relative to its or the 1DX III mechanical shutter mode only below about iso 200-400 or so. How can you see that in those TDP charts?


Photographic Dynamic Range versus ISO Setting


----------



## H. Jones (Nov 4, 2021)

AlanF said:


> You lose DR with the R5 in ES mode relative to its or the 1DX III mechanical shutter mode only below about iso 200-400 or so. How can you see that in those TDP charts?
> 
> 
> Photographic Dynamic Range versus ISO Setting






It's not hugely significant but it's still definitely there--in high DR situations(normally, bright sunlight with deep shadows where I'm using ISO 100 anyway) I definitely have seen the difference in the noise pattern while trying to bring up the shadows. It's not major, but it's definitely a reason for me to typically use mechanical shutter on my R5 if I don't need to capture particularly fast action. 

I know the R5 kicks down to 12-bit in E-shutter, so I think that would be part of why it changes. If so, I would imagine the R3 at 24mp can pull off 14 bit raw in E-shutter, which I believe would negate any difference.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 4, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> View attachment 201101
> 
> 
> It's not hugely significant but it's still definitely there--in high DR situations(normally, bright sunlight with deep shadows where I'm using ISO 100 anyway) I definitely have seen the difference in the noise pattern while trying to bring up the shadows. It's not major, but it's definitely a reason for me to typically use mechanical shutter on my R5 if I don't need to capture particularly fast action.
> ...


I did write that there is a difference between ES and MS DR below about iso200-400 and gave a link to the measurements that show that. It's in forums time after time that there is a loss of DR with the R5 in ES. But, the crucial point, which I was pointing out, is that the difference in DR disappears above about iso 200-400, and most of the posters don't know that. I never shoot wild life below that iso range so there is no DR disadvantage to me using ES, and I suspect I am not the only one in this situation. And, if you are shooting landscapes that require the highest DR, then, as you say, there no need to to use ES over EFCS or MS at iso100. It's a minor issue.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 4, 2021)

AlanF said:


> But, the crucial point, which I was pointing out, is that the difference in DR disappears above about iso 200-400, and most of the posters don't know that.


During the DRone Wars here on CR, the SoNikon pushers could not wrap their heads around the fact that not everyone shoots at base ISO. When you need high shutter speeds (shorter than 1/2000 s) at relatively narrower apertures (e.g. 600/4 with a TC), the ISO needs to be fairly high.


----------

